# Draxxin or Nuflor?



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I bought 20 does from a farm and had them trucked here. Well they arrived very early this morning, and all freakin 20 of them have temps, are blowing snot and are hacking and coughing. :veryangry: 

15 of the does are 2-3 months bred and the other five could *possibly* be bred. 

I have both Nuflor and Draxxin on hand, could anyone tell me if they are safe to use on pregnant does? And which would be the better choice here?

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know Draxxin is safe on pregnant does. I'm not sure about Nuflor. I'm sure either one would be fine as far as working on the problem.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Thank you.

I'm going to go with the Draxxin, I would like to nip this in the bud sooner rather then later. Thank goodness we have a quarentine barn!!


----------

